# Which Art?



## krieger (May 3, 2007)

I've always have been interested with martial arts.  But I don't know which type I want to take.  I've mostly looked at aikido, iaido, jodo, and jujitsu, but I don't really know.  I don't really like the wrestling/grappling moves that much and I don't really want a "slow" martial art.  When I mean slow, I mean in movements.  LIke iaido and aikido (kind of).  I would like to know more info, from you people, about what you like/dislike or just general information about your martial art.  Any help would be nice^ ^


----------



## Langenschwert (May 3, 2007)

It all boils down to what you want out of your art.  Do you want martial content, sporting challenges, or a meditative experience?  Myself, I wanted something Martial above all else, hence my study of the European weapon arts, and the unarmed arts that are integrated with them.  Others want to compete, so something like boxing might be of interest.  Keep in mind that any martial art geared towards real combat will be simple, as simplicity is efficiency's best friend.  Wasting time with fancy moves in a life and death encounter is obviously a bad idea.  You can afford to get fancyy in competition and the training hall.

My bias aside, I would recommend an art that does a fair amount of weapons training, rather than just training _against_ weapons.  It's a nice change of perspective from unarmed arts.  Training without weapons at all is a bad idea if you choose to do weapons someday, since it creates bad habits like using a limb to block an armed attack.  You cannot (safely) block a sword blow with a hand. 

Check my sig for info on my arts.  Right now, I study German Longsword, Italian Rapier, and a little German Sword & Buckler.  I plan to add more Ringen (medieval German grappling... think koryu jiu-jutsu for a decent comparison) in the near future, and perhaps some Italian Sword & Buckler.  Other good sites to take a look at are: www.thearma.org and aemma.org.

Good luck in your search!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 3, 2007)

Which art is far less important than which instructor.  A talented teacher is the second most important factor in what makes a good martial artist, second only to a motivated and dedicated student.

I'd recommend that you go visit the martial arts studios in your area.  Some you'll reject out of hand.  Others you'll 'click' with.  Once you have that list, sign up for an introductory course at each and every one of them.

By the time you're done with that, you'll know which studio is right for you.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (May 3, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> I'd recommend that you go visit the martial arts studios in your area. Some you'll reject out of hand. Others you'll 'click' with. Once you have that list, sign up for an introductory course at each and every one of them.
> 
> By the time you're done with that, you'll know which studio is right for you.


I second that.  Learn how to recognize "McDojos" and scams (you'll find several post about that here) and avoid them.
Visit the schools, and asks lots of questions. Look at the students. Do they seem happy and friendly? Look at the teacher. Does he/she take the time to help the all the students or does she/he seem too distant or only interested in helping a few students? Ask about the art itself and what it involves. Most of all, go with your gut feeling. If something doesn't 'feel right' listen to the feeling. Eventually you'll figure out which school is for you.
I myself take Shorin Ryu Karate, which involves a lot of punching & blocking, along with kicking. It's not a slow art. We do a little bit of grappling at my school, but I'm not sure if all the dojos do.


----------



## achilles95 (May 4, 2007)

I recommend Muay Thai Kickboxing. Fast and effective. See if you can find a gym in your area. You won't regret it.:mst:


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2007)

Hello,  Judo is a very effective martial art to learn.  This is a base art good to start from.

OK, If you do not like grappling.  TRY KENPO/ Kempo style of art.  It usually has it all. Striking,kicking,takedowns,chokes holds, ( it does have many different arts within it's art.)

Kajukenpo/ Universal Kempo and other Kempo/Kenpo's came from Karate,Judo,Kung-fu,Tang Soo do, jujitsu,chinese boxing.  All put together to form this art.

Most Kempo/Kenpo schools ?each expanded and added some of there own flavor.  

Best to check out several of them? ,.........Aloha

PS: Finding a great instructor and a very knowledge one takes some effort and asking around. Visit as many as you can.


----------



## krieger (May 9, 2007)

I like movie martial arts.  XD  I know that bad because it all very Hollywood and real fighting doesn't look like that.  I've done a little bit of saber fencing and found that it was pretty good.  Medieval arts would be awsome to learn but I don't think there are any where I live...

Kajukempo is a bit too much of a contact art for me...I have a friend that does it and he tells me that "everything goes..."  

Does anyone know about/and or go to Ecole de Budo RAJI?  There is a dojo in Portland, Or. and I've had my eye on it for a while.


----------



## Langenschwert (May 9, 2007)

krieger said:


> Medieval arts would be awsome to learn but I don't think there are any where I live...


 
Where are you?  I might now of a fechtschule/salle in the area. 

-Mark


----------



## CityChicken (May 9, 2007)

May I suggest that you look at schools that are easy for you to get to.  Short drive/walk/bus whatever.  As you start racking up some years in training, even the most dedicated students can get a little burned out.  Having your school close by will eliminate the easy excuse of school being hard to get to.  Good luck.


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2007)

Langenschwert said:


> It all boils down to what you want out of your art. Do you want martial content, sporting challenges, or a meditative experience? Myself, I wanted something Martial above all else, hence my study of the European weapon arts, and the unarmed arts that are integrated with them. Others want to compete, so something like boxing might be of interest. Keep in mind that any martial art geared towards real combat will be simple, as simplicity is efficiency's best friend. Wasting time with fancy moves in a life and death encounter is obviously a bad idea. You can afford to get fancyy in competition and the training hall


 


bushidomartialarts said:


> Which art is far less important than which instructor. A talented teacher is the second most important factor in what makes a good martial artist, second only to a motivated and dedicated student.
> 
> I'd recommend that you go visit the martial arts studios in your area. Some you'll reject out of hand. Others you'll 'click' with. Once you have that list, sign up for an introductory course at each and every one of them.
> 
> By the time you're done with that, you'll know which studio is right for you.


 
Excellent posts...


----------



## Blindside (May 9, 2007)

krieger said:


> I like movie martial arts. XD I know that bad because it all very Hollywood and real fighting doesn't look like that. I've done a little bit of saber fencing and found that it was pretty good. Medieval arts would be awsome to learn but I don't think there are any where I live...


 
But there is:
http://studygroups.thearma.org/~portland

From what little I've seen, I like the ARMA approach.

There may be others in the area as well.

Lamont


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 9, 2007)

Hey Krieger, I didn't know you were in Pdx.

Where in Pdx?  Between me, Brainard, Shesulsa, Wade and Tellner we'll help you track down a program.


----------



## krieger (May 9, 2007)

Actually, I'm in Vancouver, Washington.


----------



## HINER (May 21, 2007)

You need to decide if you want to learn an ART, or if you want to learn to fight.

Learning an art takes a committment, so find a school that has either been around for a while or their instructors are committed to staying for a while.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 21, 2007)

krieger said:


> I've always have been interested with martial arts.  But I don't know which type I want to take.  I've mostly looked at aikido, iaido, jodo, and jujitsu, but I don't really know.  I don't really like the wrestling/grappling moves that much and I don't really want a "slow" martial art.  When I mean slow, I mean in movements.  LIke iaido and aikido (kind of).  I would like to know more info, from you people, about what you like/dislike or just general information about your martial art.  Any help would be nice^ ^



To me it sounds like you would like Karate style arts, possibly Kempo, or Tang Soo Do...I would not suggest Jodo for you as it is kind of slow after a while, and repititious and it does not sound like you are up to that. 
I am not familar with washington but the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan has a school there 





> *Mountain  Tang Soo Do*
> Owner/Instructor:
> *Tom Pomilla*
> (509) 467-0367
> ...





I would recommend them 100%.



Also http://www.vancouverkungfu.com/index.html this school teaches Kajukenbo (Tum Pai) you may rather enjoy Kajukenbo it has a reputation for being quick, effective, and rather brutal...
hope that helps,
--josh


----------



## krieger (May 22, 2007)

Spokane is a bit far from Washington, as in the other side of the state.  XD


----------



## gungfufreddie (Jun 5, 2007)

as for arts i always go with something that has great basics (like boxing for its jabs, uppers, etc.) japan has some decent martial arts but i usually like to stay in the middle asia (like burmese/thai fighting) and western kickboxing.  me personally i like the vale tudo approach (no holds barred), i'd consider it an application of muay boran (ancient boxing - from thailand) and western boxing.  but last, and not least, is some forms of chinese boxing - wing chun is a good start.  example chi sao (three line fist) is not that bad - in fact look up the comparison of boxing to wing chun (just google it or something) it's an interesting find.


----------

